
Ask HN: In Washington DC till jan 3rd. Meetup? - jbverschoor
I&#x27;m in Washington DC till jan 3rd and I&#x27;d love to meet some of the entrepeneurs &#x2F; startups around here.<p>Is there any startup drinks organized here?
======
Edmond
There used to be an HN DC meetup but it seems to have become inactive:

[http://www.meetup.com/JoinHFDC/](http://www.meetup.com/JoinHFDC/)

~~~
jbverschoor
That's too bad realy..

I think I'll just contact a few startups around here to see what they're up to

